# PLEASE HELP ME GENTS...



## Ruan0.30 (23/10/20)

Im looking for a new mod.
I got about 2k to spend.
Im the MTL type guy.

I need something with a single 18650 or 21700 proper output voltage so i can run my 1ohm or higher ohm builds at low wattage. 
It must look nice and clean for my Kayfun lite 2019 to pair it with. 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
Thank you.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/20)

There is a Dotmod75 in the classifieds and it comes with a Gata for 1.5K. Highly recommended setup!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (23/10/20)

Odin 100 or Aspire Mixx from @InkdVapor @JurgensSt are winners in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (23/10/20)

or wait a little longer for the lost vape Grus

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (23/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> There is a Dotmod75 in the classifieds and it comes with a Gata for 1.5K. Highly recommended setup!


Do you have any idea on what the output voltage on it would be... I cant find it on the net? 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (23/10/20)

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Odin 100 or Aspire Mixx from @InkdVapor @JurgensSt are winners in my opinion.


Odin 100 only got 4.2 max voltage output... Wont fire 1.5ohms properly unless i get the odin 75c which is hella expensive. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/10/20)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Do you have any idea on what the output voltage on it would be... I cant find it on the net?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



As the name (Dotmod 75) implies, it can fire up to 75w.

Specs from the Dotmod Website:
https://dotmod.com/products/dotbox-75w-buy-online

Features:


Single 18650 power source (not included)
75-watt output with 0.08-3.0 OHM operational range
Power locking capabilities / auto timeout button lock
Multiple temperature control settings
24K gold plated buttons, firing pin, and 510
Durable aluminum box with beveled edges
Proprietary dotChip technology
Purpose-built microprocessor
Multiple temperature control settings
Magnetic door
Plastic encased chipset
dotmod logo on the door

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/10/20)

Aspire Mixx

From the manual:
Specifications: Compatible with single 18650 and 18350 battery 
Output modes: VW/VV/BYPASS 
Output wattage range: 1-60W 
Output voltage range: 0.5-8.4V 
Supported resistance: 0.1-3.5Ω 
Continuous fire time: 10S 
0.91 inch OLED screen 
Dimensions: 48*86.5*24mm

Have not run it on VW mode myself, but its a solid little device!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/20)

Dotmod 75



Odin 100W



Aspire Mixx






Lost Vape Grus

All of these mods are great suggestions.

Why would the Odin not handle a 1.5 Ohm coil?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (23/10/20)

I would hold out abit and get the Lost Vape Grus. I am just waiting for HealthCabin to get them in then i am placing my order.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/20)

If your KF lite is the 22mm then I’d look at the dimensions of the mod I’m buying. The Dotmod and the Mixx will definitely be suitable and nice looking. The Odin and the Grus are wide and can accommodate 30mm tanks so a tiny 22mm RTA may look a bit funny on them...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (23/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> so a tiny 22mm RTA may look a bit funny on them



I also thought of that but then decided that one can just use a beauty ring to make the smaller atties look more in proportion. At least you have a mod that is more versatile if you want to play around with other atomizers. I run the Pioneer most of my time on the Odin and it actually looks great. Just my take but i do agree that as a standalone the Grus might dwarf the Kayfun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (23/10/20)

KZOR said:


> I would hold out abit and get the Lost Vape Grus. I am just waiting for HealthCabin to get them in then i am placing my order.
> 
> View attachment 211505


Hi Kzor, are they accepting paypal payments?


----------



## KZOR (23/10/20)

Hakhan said:


> Hi Kzor, are they accepting paypal payments


Yea ..... and their prices are cheaper than most other vendors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (23/10/20)

KZOR said:


> I would hold out abit and get the Lost Vape Grus. I am just waiting for HealthCabin to get them in then i am placing my order.
> 
> View attachment 211505


The front of this mod looks almost identical to the mirage except there is no Led in the button and its USB C, Would be awesome if they put the DNA 75C chip in it so we finally get a successor to the mirage which is my EDC Mod. Would most definitely buy it as a back up for my Mirage if that were the case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (23/10/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Dotmod 75
> 
> View attachment 211502
> 
> ...


If you MTL at 10w with a 1.5 or 2ohm coil you need a voltage output atleast of 7volts or higher.
Once you struggled with low voltage output you will know what i talk about its difficult for me to explain.
Maybe someone can help me here.
I got a mirage 75c but damn it has taken a beating in the last few months with work and so on. 75c chip is incredible for that low wattage high ohm vapes. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (23/10/20)

@Grand Guru I wana thank you for the heads up on this deal.
I managed to text Jacques and he is a true sales man... Didnt even text me back phoned me straight up and got to the point.
We ended up making a deal on the Dotmod and a Reload MTL sooo damn i cant wait.
Thanks again. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/20)

Ruan0.30 said:


> @Grand Guru I wana thank you for the heads up on this deal.
> I managed to text Jacques and he is a true sales man... Didnt even text me back phoned me straight up and got to the point.
> We ended up making a deal on the Dotmod and a Reload MTL sooo damn i cant wait.
> Thanks again.
> ...


Great mod and the Reload MTL is a great atty too! I wish you well with them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (24/10/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/everybodies-going-crazy-for-the-sl-class.t69195/#post-883596


----------



## KB_314 (25/10/20)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Im looking for a new mod.
> I got about 2k to spend.
> Im the MTL type guy.
> 
> ...


I'd get this - for me it would be a no-brainer - can't go wrong with Yihi chips and falls in the price range. I have 4 SX Mini's and swear by them.
https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...ces/products/yihi-sxmini-mx-class-75w-box-mod

Edit: sorry, didn't see you had already come right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (25/10/20)

Haha no problem man... I got that ML class already but was looking for something new.
Anyway getting it tomorrow so ill share a few pics. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (26/10/20)

Finally got this little bugger...
Thank you @Vape Projects





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------

